# Barrel ports



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi guys I figure this is probaly the best place to ask this. I've been looking for a decent quality reasonable priced hammerless single shot. Remington has imported the Spartan line Bakail I think. They are pretty nice looking and the one for shooting clays is particularly nice but it has barrel ports on the last 6 inches or so of the barrel. Do these ports increase the loudness to the shooter. I want to use the gun as a safe light weight gun for my daughter to hunt pheasants with. 
I had one of my favorite rifles ported to reduce recoil and its now horribly loud

Heres a link to look at it they are $199.00 down here.

http://www.spartangunworks.com/spr100_sporting.htm

Thanks


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Bob, I shoot a Browning O/U with ported barrels. I honestly don't think it is any louder from the shooter side. On the flip side, I don't like to post next to people who are shooting ported guns while shooting trap. Maybe rather than having a gun ported to reduce recoil, you might consider back boring. It is supposed to accomplish the same thing, and enhance patterning as well. Good shooting, and congratulations on bringing a young person into the sport! Burl


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Unfortunately it looks like if you want this gun with a rib and choke tubes you have to take the ports.


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

mostly every body on my team shoot with ported barrels and i can tell that they are there. but i dont think it is going to make it that much louder to the shooter

aaron


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Barrel ports do not increase the loudness of any gun.  They just cut down on recoil by a lot and reduce Muzzle jump by a ton. Ported guns are great for young shooters  All of my fellow sporting clay shooters have ports and I notice no difference bewtween a ported gun and a non- ported gun. There great :beer:


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Porting will let some of the gases and sound come out the sides of the barrel, making it seem louder to the shooter. But if you are wearing hearing protection for target shooting, and I trust you ARE, it shouldn't be an issue. In the field w/o protection, it may be an issue. I know I would not want to be along side a ported gun going off in the field. I've stood on the side of many ported guns on the skeet field (station 1 and 6 esp.), and they are louder and if close enough, the pressure from those sideways gases can be felt too. Muzzle jump is reduced, and that's because some of the energy is going sideways rather than out the front end. Hope you've had good luck with a new gun by now!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

The shooter dosen't notice any difference in the loudness of the firearm but the people off to the side do.

Bob A.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Hi guys I figure this is probaly the best place to ask this. I've been looking for a decent quality reasonable priced hammerless *single shot*.


The ONLY advantage of a ported barrel if you want to call it that is reduction of muzzle jump. Now this might increase your ability slightly to get on or stay on a target for a quicker follow-up shot, or when shooting doubles, allow you to go to the second target quicker. But he is talking about a single shot and porting serves no meaningful use. But hey! if you like the gun it certainly will not hurt anything, except your buddies ears....


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

In my opinion, porting reduces muzzle rise only slightly and does even less to decrease felt recoil.

Barrel rise is more a factor of the gun mount used, the pitch on the stock and how well it fits the shooter's shoulder than on whether the berrel is ported.

Now, the opening of a can of worms: Depending on the size of your daughter, it may be a mistake to buy a lightweight single shot for her. Chances are that the gun was designed for an adult shooter who is 5' 10" tall and weighs 160 pounds. That is the nominal average most manufacturers design their guns for.

A lightweight single shot gun will have a great deal more felt recoil than a heavier gun. Will your daughter enjoy shooting it, even with light loads?

If your daughter is of small stature, the gun will not come close to fitting her. The stock will be too long and will make the gun impossible to swing easily and accurately.

This warning applies only if your daughter is shorter than 5' 6" or so, weighs less than about 135 pounds and will be shooting loads heavier than 2 3/4 dram equivalent.


----------

